# 06 VW GLI Oil Change



## Kklinker (Jul 23, 2008)

I just recently purchased a used 06 VW GLI. Very happy with it thus far, but now I am looking into what the costs would be for the different updates and maintenace things that will be needed to keep the car up. 
I've read that VW charges nearlly 100.00 for an oil change. Could you please clarify that with me? Or something along those lines anyway. Thank you very much.
Kurt


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: 06 VW GLI Oil Change (Kklinker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kklinker* »_I just recently purchased a used 06 VW GLI. Very happy with it thus far, but now I am looking into what the costs would be for the different updates and maintenace things that will be needed to keep the car up. 
I've read that VW charges nearlly 100.00 for an oil change. Could you please clarify that with me? Or something along those lines anyway. Thank you very much.
Kurt

Dealerships charge a varying amount... from $50 to $100 has been the price range I've seen from posts here. The 2.0T requires a VW 502.00 approved oil, and uses ~5qts of it, plus the filter so parts alone are about $40, then 30min of dealership labor to change the oil, you can see the price. I perform my own oil changes and use Motul Specific 502 oil, which is more expensive but ends up being less than paying VW to do it.
Thankfully the 2.0T oil change interval is 10k miles, just make sure you check the oil level at least every 1,000 miles as they tend to consume a bit of oil!


_Modified by corradokidg60 at 8:41 AM 7-26-2008_


----------



## Kklinker (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: 06 VW GLI Oil Change (corradokidg60)*

Well, thank you for your help, I was just trying to find out why the oil change was running some people roughly 100 bucks. Just wanted a logical reasoning. 
Now, what are you refering to "change the oil level". But again thank you for the help
Kurt


----------



## nukewolf (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: 06 VW GLI Oil Change (Kklinker)*

I think he meant check oil level


----------



## Kklinker (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: 06 VW GLI Oil Change (nukewolf)*

Ha, Thanks


----------

